# Brake Adapter: Mk4 Rear Brakes/Hubs/Spindles on MK2/3 Beam



## culberro (Nov 27, 2008)

I have designed and machined a brake adapter to run mk4 brakes/hubs/spindles on a mk2/3 rear beam. 
This allows you to run larger rear brakes, better hubs, and cheaper and better rear disks. 
This is also an easy way to put 5X100 hubs on the rear of your car. I have two different designs available:
1) Uses all standard mk4 rotors and hubs with either mk2/3 calipers or mk4 calipers. 5X100 bolt pattern.
2)The 4X100 option. Uses a mk2 solid front rotor on the rear. This requires drilling and a some work with a grinder. Larger rear brakes, and common (cheap!) parts. I did this for the racing guys with a large stock of 4X100 wheels. 

I originally developed these after I got tired of crappy wheels bearings and poor rotor choice for standard mk2/3 cars. I run press in wheel studs in my car and every time I have to change the rotors I get to do 2 hours of machine work. But no more! I also lightly sand down the stub axle so the hub slides on and off, instead of being pressed on/off. This allows easy repairs at the race track or rally service. 

Here you can see the installation on my golf. http://s1005.photobucket.com/user/culberro/library/VW Spindle Adapter

*Pricing is $200 for a pair*, hardware included. You provide all the mk4 bits from a donor/junkyard car.


----------



## bretdickson (Oct 7, 2007)

how can i get the brackets from you?


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

Wouldn't this make the wheels stick out more??


----------



## bretdickson (Oct 7, 2007)

yes it would just a little but im already using wheel spacers so now i wouldnt have to. 

I just dont know how to get in contact with Culberro to get a set of the adaptors.


----------



## khemiicalz (Mar 25, 2009)

any body able to get a pair? 

im really trying to get these.


----------



## graham savage (Jun 7, 2005)

Me too...


----------



## 8gti16valve6 (Sep 30, 2004)

Been waiting for this. You better patent it..


----------



## culberro (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry for being late to my own party!

Life has been crazy, moving cities and jobs and such. 
The preferred way of purchasing these would be through a PM. I have already sold 3 sets via PM, sorry for not explicitly stating that. 

I will need to get another batch (for the all mk4 setup) made, since I have sold what I have made so far. 

As far as patents go, I already have a provisional patent and will be filing for a standard patent when the time comes. 

What do you guys want as far as brake options go? I can easily do both mk2/3 rear brakes on mk4 rotors or mk2 fronts, as well as mk4 calipers and carriers with ml4 rotors or mk2 fronts.


----------



## khemiicalz (Mar 25, 2009)

i need to run 11" vented rotors on the rear. if you can fab a intergrated mount that accepts mk2/mk3 front calipers on the rear, itd be amazing. im trying to run 944 rear brembo 4 pots, which fit directly.

keep me posted pls. i am for sure to buy these of you. i havent heard back in a while, but i understand life happens:thumbup:


----------



## culberro (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll be doing another round of brackets in a few weeks. I'll probably start a group buy and take deposits so I can get started. 

As far as the front calipers on the rear, I don't really have the time to make new models and new cnc code.


----------



## culberro (Nov 27, 2008)

Ordered more material. Start breaking open your piggie banks and checking your couch for change.


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

Interested as well. Keep me posted.


----------



## culberro (Nov 27, 2008)

Bumpitty bump bump. 

New batch is getting machined ASAP. They are going to be anodized black, and go for ~ $135 a pair, including hardware. 
You can get on the group-buy over at rally anarchy, or send me a message here. Just replying to this post WON'T get you on the list.

http://www.rallyanarchy.com/phorum/read.php?7,109912


----------



## banjopete (Apr 28, 2013)

culberro said:


> Bumpitty bump bump.
> 
> New batch is getting machined ASAP. They are going to be anodized black, and go for ~ $135 a pair, including hardware.
> You can get on the group-buy over at rally anarchy, or send me a message here. Just replying to this post WON'T get you on the list.
> ...


PM sent, thanks for hustling this up for everyone's benefit.


----------

